# free parking nottingham



## davescot (Dec 6, 2019)

hi everyone I am dave new here from Scotland, anyone know of any free parking in Nottingham with hymer campervan? kind regards dave


----------



## andyjanet (Dec 7, 2019)

I searched and searched for parking  for my sons graduation last July, the best I could do was the national hockey centre where they charged £15 for overnight
Bonus is they have a bar on site
And you can watch people running around whilst you exercise your right arm 
Email them to arrange staying over they font allow people just turning up


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Dec 8, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!  Nottingham city centre is not motorhome friendly and the park and rides have barriers.  The POI database (available to full members) does show some parking outside Nottingham but nothing in the city centre.

Keith


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Dec 8, 2019)

Sorry Dave I can't help, but its nice to hear you have joined us, happy camping
All aboard, good times ahead


----------



## david0412 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hello Dave i've stayed at Linkmel Road near the great northern pub many times. has Road traffic nearby but doesn't bother me. You have asda, chippy, laundrette, kfc, lidl and mcds close by plus the pub and canal walks too. its on park 4 night, hope this helps.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion. 

I'll add it to the POIs


----------

